# Vice Documentary: China's Vape Industry



## Alex (9/5/17)

*Published on May 8, 2017*
Shenzhen produces a vast majority of the e-cigs on Earth—but its residents are still slow to pick up the habit. To find out why, VICE China explored the city's vape scene, went inside an e-cig factory, and spoke with doctors about health risks.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## SAVaper (9/5/17)

Interesting

Reactions: Like 1


----------

